# Erbitte Psychoanalyse: Wieso hasse ich AMD so sehr?



## cr4nkz (3. November 2016)

Der Threadname mag jetzt vielleicht komisch klingen, doch wenn ich an AMD denke, dann kommen Gedanken wie: defekte, fehlerhafte Treiber, wenig Leistung, viel Stromverbrauch, viel Hitze und wenig Innovation. 

Manche Dinge mögen bedingt stimmen, dennoch fällt mir selbst auf, dass ich oft grob unobjektiv bin, wenns um das Thema geht. Wieso mache ich das?


----------



## blautemple (3. November 2016)

Woher sollen wir das bitte wissen 
Lies dir einfach mal ein paar vernünftige Tests durch und fertig


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2016)

cr4nkz schrieb:


> dennoch fällt mir selbst auf, dass ich oft grob unobjektiv bin, wenns um das Thema geht. Wieso mache ich das?



Wegen den Treibern.


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2016)

Das sind nun mal deine Eindrücke der vergangenen Jahre. 
Das hast du für dich so aufgeschnappt. Völlig egal was da stimmt und was nicht.

Bei mir ist es zB seit Jahren so das ich denke deren CPUs sind Schrott, deren GPUs iO, wenn auch oftmals leistungshungriger.
Zu allem entsteht irgendein Eindruck, ist doch logisch.
Irgendwann bringt man VW vermutlich nur noch mit Lügen in Verbindung.^^

Aber das Wort "hasse" ist wohl übertrieben.
Schreib doch du bist kein Fan von.....


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. November 2016)

Du musst aufhören deine Nvidiakarten mit einem AMD Logo bzw Radeon Schriftzug zu versehen. 
 Dann sind auch die negativen Gedanken zu AMD weg ()


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

Ich hatte in meinem PC-Leben nur eine einzige Erfahrung mit AMD gemacht und seit dem bin ich nur noch bei Intel.

Das System war damals:

Board: Asus A7V266-E
CPU: AMD Athlon 1400 (Thunderbird)
RAM: 1GB Mushkin BH5 RAM
Kühler: weiß nicht mehr genau, einer mit dem verflucht lauten Delta-Lüfter...
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon 8500

Ich habe dieses Drecksteil nie stabil zum Laufen bekommen, nie. Es stürzte ständig in Spielen ab, egal, was ich gemacht habe... Mein bis zum Umfallen übertakteter Celeron533 auf dem Abit BF6 (Intel i440BX Chipsatz) lief dagegen absolut stabil...

Nach einem Jahr "Spaß" habe ich die Teile verkauft und mir einen:

Board: Abit TH7II-Raid 
CPU: Intel Pentium4-HT 2,8GHz
RAM: 2GB Samsung
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon 8500

geholt. Ab dem ersten Tag lief die Möhre absolut stabil und schnell. Das Board wurde auch modifiziert  Später kam eine Radeon 9800-AiW rein. Das war eine tolle Maschine  Ab da aber nur noch Intel (und nur Intel Chipsätze) und auch nur noch nVidia-Karten.

Letztes Jahr ist meine MSI-Karte verreckt und ich muss mir einen günstigen Ersatz suchen, wurde eine AMD.............. R200............. die Treiber sind völlig für'n Ar***..... Jetzt ist wieder nVidia drin und die Kiste rennt.


----------



## Körschgen (3. November 2016)

Der Pentium 4 war meine erste negative Erfahrung mit Intel... 
Den Athlon habe ich zu der Zeit geliebt...


----------



## bschicht86 (3. November 2016)

Das ist bestimmt Karma oder son Mist.  

Ging mir und einem Kumpel genauso. Er hatte Probleme mit den AthlonXP und blieb von da an bei Intel, egal ob ein billiger Athlon64 seinen schweineteuren P4 zersägt hat. Ich dagegen hatte nie negatives mit AMD und bin deshalb immer noch bei denen. Anfangs hatte ich sogar mal als schnellste Kiste einen Katmaii (P3 500MHz) und der war auch richtig gut.

Lag auch evtl. daran, dass ich kaum negative Erinnerungen hatte, weil ich früher immer gebastelt hatte bis es rund lief. Win98 auf einem Athlon64 + ATi X850XT dürfte einiges aussagen.


----------



## taks (3. November 2016)

Hab seit 17 Jahren nur AMD PCs und kann mich nicht beklagen 

Vllt. kommt bei dir mit dem Alter noch die Einsicht


----------



## JaniZz (3. November 2016)

Tipp:

Morgens einen Kamm anstatt Hammer benutzen! 

Ernsthaft: sich auf neue Erfahrungen einlassen. 
Habe ich nach Jahren nvidia auch gemacht und für mich kommt erst mal keine andere GPU als AMD ins Gehäuse. 

Treiber sind mittlerweile meiner Meinung nach besser als die von nvidia!


----------



## T-Drive (3. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Irgendwann bringt man VW vermutlich nur noch mit Lügen in Verbindung.^^



Was heißt hier "irgendwann" ? 

Das mit AMD und Intel war auch längere Zeit andersrum. Lmaa denken und kaufen was momentan top ist, ferdsch.



> Morgens einen Kamm anstatt Hammer benutzen!


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Lag auch evtl. daran, dass ich kaum negative Erinnerungen hatte, *weil ich früher immer gebastelt hatte bis es rund lief*. Win98 auf einem Athlon64 + ATi X850XT dürfte einiges aussagen.



Dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und die Lust. Ich spiele lieber mit den  anderen Sachen, wie dem Kind, meinem Hund, den beiden embedded Boards  (BananaPRO und Embest MarS), entwerfe Schaltungen oder sonstwas. Die  Kiste ist ein Werkzeug und hat zu funktionieren.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Treiber sind mittlerweile meiner Meinung nach besser als die von nvidia!



Bei nVidia muss ich nicht nach der Treiberinstallation das Overscan  auf 100% stellen, damit das Bild die gesamte Größe vom Bildschirm  ausnutzt...


----------



## Kusanar (3. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei nVidia muss ich nicht nach der Treiberinstallation das Overscan  auf 100% stellen, damit das Bild die gesamte Größe vom Bildschirm  ausnutzt...



Komisch, musste ich bei AMD auch nicht...


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

Ich hatte das Problem, dass das Bild auf ca 60% der Fläche gezoomt wurde, nach der Treiberinstallation. Stell Dir vor, neue Karte rein, Treiber drauf und dann hast ein gezommtes Bild. Dann fängste an zu suchen...

Bei nVidia hatte ich es nie.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. November 2016)

cr4nkz schrieb:


> Der Threadname mag jetzt vielleicht komisch klingen, doch wenn ich an AMD denke, dann kommen Gedanken wie: defekte, fehlerhafte Treiber, wenig Leistung, viel Stromverbrauch, viel Hitze und wenig Innovation.
> 
> Manche Dinge mögen bedingt stimmen, dennoch fällt mir selbst auf, dass ich oft grob unobjektiv bin, wenns um das Thema geht. Wieso mache ich das?




Hör einfach auf mit dir zu reden.


----------



## flotus1 (3. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei nVidia muss ich nicht nach der Treiberinstallation das Overscan  auf 100% stellen, damit das Bild die gesamte Größe vom Bildschirm  ausnutzt...



Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## JaniZz (3. November 2016)

Naja wenn das schon für euch zu  kompliziert ist...  Gilt der selbe Tipp auch für euch... Nutzt den Kamm ;D

Finde jetzt nicht, dass das die Treiber schlechter macht?!


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. November 2016)

cr4nkz schrieb:


> Der Threadname mag jetzt vielleicht komisch klingen, doch wenn ich an AMD denke, dann kommen Gedanken wie: defekte, fehlerhafte Treiber, wenig Leistung, viel Stromverbrauch, viel Hitze und wenig Innovation.
> 
> Manche Dinge mögen bedingt stimmen, dennoch fällt mir selbst auf, dass ich oft grob unobjektiv bin, wenns um das Thema geht. Wieso mache ich das?



Die Produkte von AMD sind den Pendants von Intel und Nvidia sehr oft in nahezu allen Bereichen unterlegen. Dafür kosten sie aber auch weniger. Und Qualität und Haltbarkeit sind an und für sich immer sehr gut bei AMD, da kann man nichts sagen. Nicht ohne Grund lassen gleich zwei riesige Hersteller ihre Konsole mit Hardware von AMD bestücken.


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Naja wenn das schon für euch zu  kompliziert ist...  Gilt der selbe Tipp auch für euch... Nutzt den Kamm ;D
> 
> Finde jetzt nicht, dass das die Treiber schlechter macht?!



Das geht nicht darum ob es zu kompliziert ist oder nicht. Wenn man es weiß, ist es einfach (siehe Deine Frage wegen CAN). Ich persönlich habe da eine einfache Erwartungshaltung: tun muss es, es ist ein Werkzeug! Wenn sie so einfache Sachen wie "wie erkenne ich den Bildschirm richtig" nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, dann spricht es nicht unbedingt für Qualität der Software... Es ist ja nicht so, dass man im HDMI-Standard alle Daten über I²C (DDC) auslesen kann... nVidia kriegt es ja auch hin, ohne dass ich was machen muss. Wie gesagt, ich beschäftige mich lieber mit anderen Sachen. Früher habe ich auch jeden Monat meinen PC neuinstalliert... jetzt mache ich lieber andere Sachen.


----------



## JaniZz (3. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das geht nicht darum ob es zu kompliziert ist oder nicht. Wenn man es weiß, ist es einfach (siehe Deine Frage wegen CAN). Ich persönlich habe da eine einfache Erwartungshaltung: tun muss es, es ist ein Werkzeug! Wenn sie so einfache Sachen wie "wie erkenne ich den Bildschirm richtig" nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, dann spricht es nicht unbedingt für Qualität der Software... Es ist ja nicht so, dass man im HDMI-Standard alle Daten über I²C (DDC) auslesen kann... nVidia kriegt es ja auch hin, ohne dass ich was machen muss. Wie gesagt, ich beschäftige mich lieber mit anderen Sachen. Früher habe ich auch jeden Monat meinen PC neuinstalliert... jetzt mache ich lieber andere Sachen.


Muss ich dir teilweise recht geben und verstehe dich in gewisser Hinsicht auch, aber ich finde es nicht gerechtfertigt zu sagen das der ganze Rest drum herum auch Software Schrott ist. 

Ich hatte dieses "Problem" nur einmal mit meinem Fernseher und da kann ich nichtmals mehr sagen, ob es jetzt damals mit der GTX 670 war oder schon mit meiner R9 290.

Aber einmal eingestellt und alles war gut. 

Man liest halt in letzter Zeit öfters von Problemen mit nvidia Treibern als von AMD. 

Bisher hatte ich mit keinem von beiden Herstellern wirklich Probleme. 

Aber ich bin da auch Bastler und für mich gibt es keine Probleme sondern nur Lösungen


----------



## Körschgen (3. November 2016)

Das Overscan Problem war ne Zeit lang aktuell, dennoch nicht die Regel.
Sowas gibt es auf beiden Seiten mal...

Solche Dinge waren früher aber tatsächlich bei AMD häufiger.

Gebastelt habe ich an Intel wie auch AMD PCs.

Die Zeiten in denen man aber noch so WIRKLICH wissen musste was man tut, sind schon länger vorbei (in beiden Lagern).

Ich habe die letzen Jahre persönlich nur AMD APUs genutzt (in zweit Systemen/HTPCs), auf dem Desktop bin ich bein Intel (seit dem Core 2 Duo sogar).

Hoffe das Zen gelingt und sich nicht nur über den Preis behaupten kann.

Neutralität hin oder her, das Stigma bei AMD "Kompromisse für weniger Kosten" einzugehen, kommt nicht von ungefähr.

Das passt zu ATI wie auch AMD.(Da haben sich wirklich 2 gefunden)


----------



## blautemple (3. November 2016)

So kleine Probleme wird man immer mal wieder mit beiden Herstellern haben, das gehört halt zum PC dazu und ist ja auch keine große Sache


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Muss ich dir teilweise recht geben und verstehe dich in gewisser Hinsicht auch, aber ich finde es *nicht gerechtfertigt zu sagen das der ganze Rest drum herum auch Software Schrott ist.*



Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Aber anzweifeln kann man es trotzdem.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Aber ich bin da auch Bastler und für mich gibt es keine Probleme sondern nur Lösungen



Ich bin da ein Anwender und das Zeug hat zu funktionieren.


----------



## MfDoom (3. November 2016)

nur ist es Quatsch zu behaupten bei Nvidia ist alles immer Top und bei AMD Flop,  das fällt dann bei dir wohl unter Halbwissen

Aber das sich Menschen Marken heraussuchen mit denen sie gute Erfahrung gemacht haben oder umgekehrt, das ist ganz normal


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> nur ist es Quatsch zu behaupten bei *Nvidia ist alles immer Top und bei AMD Flop*,  das fällt dann bei dir wohl unter Halbwissen



Du kannst mir doch bestimmt eine Stelle zeigen, wo ich genau das behauptet habe.


----------



## Placebo (3. November 2016)

Auf Krawall.de gab es einen Artikel über die Psychologie des Fanboys (bzw. des Konsolen-Fanboys). Das ist zwar genau das Gegenteil von dir aber ich schätze mal, dass die dahinterliegenden Gründe nicht so wahnsinnig verschieden sind, sondern nur anders zum Vorschein treten. Die Website gibt es leider nicht mehr, die Redakteure sind inzwischen beide bei Gamestar/Gamepro. Aber ich fand den Artikel damals so gut, dass ich ihn aufgehoben habe  


			
				Krawall.de schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Hilfe bekamen wir dabei von Mike S. Schäfervon der Freien Universität Berlin. Seit Jahrenschon forscht Schäfer nach den Dingen, die Fansaller Couleur bewegen. Egal ob Auto-Verrückte, Fußball-Begeisterte oder die Anhänger einesRockstars, Schäfer kennt die ganze Palette menschlicher Begeisterung. „Grundsätzlich“, sagt er, „besteht kein großer Unterschied zwischen Fans eines Objekts und Fans einer Person“. Denn im Falle der unbelebten Objekte, wie es eine Konsole nunmal ist, steht das Gerät selbst eigentlich gar nicht im Mittelpunkt. „Was die Leute annehmen, ist eine Philosophie und ein Image, die sie mit der Konsole verbinden – nicht die Konsole an sich.“ Das funktioniert deshalb so gut, weil der durchschnittliche Fanboy in einer Zeit geboren wird, in der er nach Orientierung im Leben sucht: der Pubertät. Zwischen 13 und 25 Jahre alt und natürlich männlich, so Schäfer, sei einFanboy in der Regel. (...) „Danach lässt man das so langsam hinter sich. Spätestens mit 30 Jahren hat man diese Phase für gewöhnlich überwunden.“ Zwar bietet sich die Konsole dem Jugendlichen nicht als Rollenvorbild an, wie das ein Star aus Fleisch und Blut tun mag. Doch sie hat einiges zu bieten: Neben dem schon erwähnten Image und der Philosophie des Geräts gibt es eine zugehörige Community, einen Verbund Gleichgesinnter, mit denen man sich austauschen und zu denen man sich zugehörig fühlen kann (...)



Fazit: Ist gar nicht so unnormal, wenn du zwischen 13 und 25 sein solltest, hat zumindest im Unterbewusstsein nicht wirklich etwas mit den Produkten/Treibern zu tun (auch wenn es dir so vorkommt) und es lässt irgendwann nach.


----------



## Ersy90 (4. Januar 2017)

ATI hätte alleine bleiben sollen dann würde AMD heute Würstchen verkaufen.

Damals der Phenom war extrem cool und mein liebling im Pc aber jetzt ist Preis Leistung lachhaft. Nvidia und Intel können bisher richtig Eier schauckeln. Ich hätte gerne wieder ein ermsthaften Konkurenzkampf, aber wenn ich mir das Vega Video anschaue und wieder Nvidia bashing sehe mit dem Volta müll..fehlt noch dieser The Fixer Unfug.

AMD ist bei mir durch diese Entwicklung  richtig unten durch.


----------

